# will zebronics 450 w gold series psu wligible for following configuration



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 6, 2012)

I am going to buy a new gaming intel pc. configuration of the pc are given below plz tell me whether zebronics 450 w is reliable for this..

processor: intel i5 2400
motherboard: biostar tz68k+
Hard drive: segate 1 TB 7200 rpm drive
monitor: benq 2222hdl
cabinet: cooler master elite 335
optical drive : sony


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
lolz you are already planning to bury your rig in grave yard.AVOID zebronics psus at all cost whatever series it may be,gold platinum,diamond,.......
give this a read,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/147389-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2012)

strange config. gaming computer without a GPU. Z68 motherboard with a locked processor.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

have you already bought the system??
sukesh is correct buddy..

dont buy these psus ..

read this : www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supp...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

and how much did the 1 tb seagate cost ya?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

Without graphics card, yes.

why i5-2400 with Z68 motherboard lol?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

yup... check this : www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150570-intel-sandy-bridge-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html

should have gone for h67.. but... k...
its bought... so be happy wid the new config.. or you will keep saying slangs for me...

if you havent bought yet.. reconsider the mobo..

the one who asks the question may reply too....


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 7, 2012)

dont go for z68 mobo unless u buy a 'k' serise cpu. Do one thing, go for h67 mobo+2400 and spend that extra money on a good psu.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys sorry to mention about graphic card 

              of course i do planned to buy a graphic card,I am going to buy ATI HD6670 1GB GDDR5 cideo card...

              if zebronics 450w gold series psu is not capable of withholding power supply then please suggest any good psu around Rs 2000/-  

              is there any problems in my system configuration plz correct them...since this is the first time i am going to use pc,i have been used to laptops only.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

^^To be frank, your configuration is not at all balanced for a gaming rig.
Better go for this one.

Core i5 2400
Intel DH67CL (B3)
Radeon HD6850
FSP Saga II 500w/Corsair CX430v2
Seagate 1TB
CM Elite 311
HP dvd1260i


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

why not cm elite 335....?????.
                  .thanks for suggesting H67 mobo or else i have wasted my money without using much of its features..
                  any other good h67 mobo other than intel like (gigabyte,asus,msi) like that


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

^^Another feature rich board is MSI H67MA-E35 (B3). 

CM Elite 335 is a mini tower case. The Elite 311 which is cheaper is a mid-tower & has cable management feature unlike the 335.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

what exactly is the difference between mini tower and mid tower???

             here in both cases they are supporting my requirements.like ATX,long graphic cards,if this is the case then smaller is better having good ventillation too(CM elite 335) then that(CM elite 311)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 14, 2012)

^^
their size thats it.because of their larger size you can work inside your cabby easily and you will be able to use medium size coolers ....easily.I will suggest you to go for RIGOD's config but i don't know if that cx430 will be able to handle that 6850 otherwise it is a well balanced rig.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Difference between a Mini and Mid is same as what Dictionary says. Mini is Smaller 

Depending upon need you may opt. Mini are preferred if You are not into SLI /CF, Water Cooling & Hard Overclock and want tidy Cabinet. Also usually has lesser slots for HDDs etc than Mid but they are normally sufficient for average user.

Mid Tower is better for reasons specified above. There is very less scope for adding extra fans (Other than usual 2) on a Mini which is a must SLI/ CF Configs.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

what about mobo..? should i go for msi H67MA or I stick to intel DH67CL...I prefer to have a good Bios and may be I am planning to overclock it few months later.
                   Is it true sandy bridge prices will drop after release of Ivy bridge ones.if that is the case i can wait for one more month...to consider buying them with few changes in cpu may be I5-2500.
                    if possible give suggestions to my another thread  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/155549-pc-hardware-buying-shops-bangalore-chennai.html


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

cgowthamkumar said:


> what exactly is the difference between mini tower and mid tower???
> 
> here in both cases they are supporting my requirements.like ATX,long graphic cards,if this is the case then smaller is better having good ventillation too(CM elite 335) then that(CM elite 311)



you'll have problem with the motherboard & cables. there will be hardly any space left to dump cables. motherboard will touch the bottom of the cabinet.



sukesh1090 said:


> I will suggest you to go for RIGOD's config but i don't know if that cx430 will be able to handle that 6850 otherwise it is a well balanced rig.



will handle easily. HD6850 is not that power hungry.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

regarding psu...the one that you suggested are good but can i get one having same performance at low price


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 14, 2012)

that is the minimum you can get.you atleast need 400-430w power and only those fsp and corsair can give that at the cheapest price maintaining quality.so don't go below that.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

how about a modular one......


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2012)

Which Modular PSU are you talking about? What is its price?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 14, 2012)

cgowthamkumar said:


> how about a modular one......



which modular psu you are talking about at that price.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

cgowthamkumar said:


> what about mobo..? should i go for msi H67MA or I stick to intel DH67CL...I prefer to have a good Bios and may be I am planning to overclock it few months later.
> Is it true sandy bridge prices will drop after release of Ivy bridge ones.if that is the case i can wait for one more month...to consider buying them with few changes in cpu may be I5-2500.
> if possible give suggestions to my another thread  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/155549-pc-hardware-buying-shops-bangalore-chennai.html



forget about OCing with those mobos and cpu and to Oc a SB/IB cpu you need to have a K series cpu anyway with z68/z77/p67/z79 mobo.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2012)

cgowthamkumar said:


> how about a modular one......



modular psu's cost minimum 4k+
i hope you have the budget xD


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ which modular PSu you are talking about ?? Modular psus are 6k+ AFAIK and if you are talking about corsair TX M series PSUs they ain't available here.


----------

